

Root Canal or Speech from Non-Technical CEO? - harrisreynolds
http://www.winrumors.com/microsoft-employees-allegedly-left-in-droves-during-ballmers-company-meeting-speech/

======
harrisreynolds
I'm not surprised. When I worked at webMethods we had to endure some of these
corporate "pep-rally" speeches given by a non-technical salesy-type CEO. For a
hacker, this was very very painful. I can only imagine how painful it'd be to
hear SBallmer give one of these. Root canal anyone?

